# Seiko Sport 100-snk031k???????



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Good morning everyone. I hope your weather is as nice as ours in Kansas City, Missouri today: clear 70's and low humidity and wind. Finally, a little Spring weather comes our way.

Now down to business. I'm considering a purchase of a Seiko Sport 100 (SNK031K) Auto. with a silver face and stainless band, 21 jewel movement, that has a "c-thru" back. Can any of you give an idea if the reliabilty of this watch, its approximate worth as a used watch in very good condition (age unknown). Finally, how would the collective rate it compared to my SKXoo7K? An acquaintance currently has this watch and has asked me to make him a fair offer. Since I'm new to the forum, and haven't really researched a lot of the used and older Seikos, I rely on your input for direction. So far it has been outstanding. Thank you all for your time.

Bruce Hobart


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Bruce..

I spent a week in Kansas City a couple of years ago as a guest of a company and Ive not met a friendlier lot of people









As for he Seiko, the movement in both the 007 you have and the 031k will be the same 7s26 movement so the reliablity should the same, of course the history of your prospective new addition isnt that well known but it shouldnt matter as its got a reputation as being very tough...

As for value, I dont have a clue, if its a current model, maybe 60-70% of the best online price you could find?

Depends on condition and age and how much you want it really









Hope this helps

Ive just found it online for $152...Looks nice.....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I had one of these - a nice watch but a bit a smaller than I prefer - it loooked good and was well built though. I decided that it wasn't for me though & sold it (I think to Ron who went to live in Hong Kong). I seem to remember that the bracelet wasn't the best - folded links and a bit rattly/flimsy feeling in use. Also I decided that I wanted a proper diver's watch with a screw down crown & 200m rating, so ended up getting an skx007. Reliability shouldn't be an issue as the 7s26 is a good movement. I've found it online for $90 (please send me a pm if you'd like to know where) and I think it's a bargain at that price.

I live in the UK & if I was looking for another one of these I would set my budget limit to Â£50 (approx $90) and not pay any more than that.

Hope this helps


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> I had one of these - a nice watch but a bit a smaller than I prefer - it loooked good and was well built though. I decided that it wasn't for me though & sold it (I think to Ron who went to live in Hong Kong). I seem to remember that the bracelet wasn't the best - folded links and a bit rattly/flimsy feeling in use. Also I decided that I wanted a proper diver's watch with a screw down crown & 200m rating, so ended up getting an skx007. Reliability shouldn't be an issue as the 7s26 is a good movement. I've found it online for $90 (please send me a pm if you'd like to know where) and I think it's a bargain at that price.
> 
> I live in the UK & if I was looking for another one of these I would set my budget limit to Â£50 (approx $90) and not pay any more than that.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Paul. I was under the impression that this watch DOES have a screw-down crown; if it doesn't, how well does this watch maintain its water resistence for general daily use...showers, swimming pool etc. and no scuba diving?

Bruce Hobart


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bruce, the SNK031K I had certainly didn't have a screw down crown and I don't think many of the 100m Seiko divers do - maybe you mean the SKX031K? This watch does have a screw down crown (a Google image search will turn up a picture) but it's quite different from the SNK031K, having a crown at three and a solid caseback. I used to own one of these as well and it was, & still is, a bloody good watch - my friend now wears it most days. It also uses the 7s26 movement, has a bi-directional ratcheting bezel, good luminosity and a screw down crown. There are also two sizes, 37mm or 40mm across the bezel. The only negative being a cheap feeling folded link bracelet. I had the 40mm version & wore mine on a black Nato strap which was a great combination. I've found one online retailer selling the larger version of this watch (with bracelet) for $150 with worldwide postage included - so they aren't that expensive.

I've never been scuba diving (in fact I don't even go swimming much now) and don't wear my watch showering, or even whilst washing the dishes, so can't comment on the water resistance of a 100m watch without a screw down crown. If I was going to get a watch wet regularly, whilst at work or at play, then I'd always go for one with a screw down crown.

Good luck in your search - hope you find somethng you like soon


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Bruce, the SNK031K I had certainly didn't have a screw down crown and I don't think many of the 100m Seiko divers do - maybe you mean the SKX031K? This watch does have a screw down crown (a Google image search will turn up a picture) but it's quite different from the SNK031K, having a crown at three and a solid caseback. I used to own one of these as well and it was, & still is, a bloody good watch - my friend now wears it most days. It also uses the 7s26 movement, has a bi-directional ratcheting bezel, good luminosity and a screw down crown. There are also two sizes, 37mm or 40mm across the bezel. The only negative being a cheap feeling folded link bracelet. I had the 40mm version & wore mine on a black Nato strap which was a great combination. I've found one online retailer selling the larger version of this watch (with bracelet) for $150 with worldwide postage included - so they aren't that expensive.
> 
> I've never been scuba diving (in fact I don't even go swimming much now) and don't wear my watch showering, or even whilst washing the dishes, so can't comment on the water resistance of a 100m watch without a screw down crown. If I was going to get a watch wet regularly, whilst at work or at play, then I'd always go for one with a screw down crown.
> 
> Good luck in your search - hope you find somethng you like soon


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

seiko follower said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bruce, the SNK031K I had certainly didn't have a screw down crown and I don't think many of the 100m Seiko divers do - maybe you mean the SKX031K? This watch does have a screw down crown (a Google image search will turn up a picture) but it's quite different from the SNK031K, having a crown at three and a solid caseback. I used to own one of these as well and it was, & still is, a bloody good watch - my friend now wears it most days. It also uses the 7s26 movement, has a bi-directional ratcheting bezel, good luminosity and a screw down crown. There are also two sizes, 37mm or 40mm across the bezel. The only negative being a cheap feeling folded link bracelet. I had the 40mm version & wore mine on a black Nato strap which was a great combination. I've found one online retailer selling the larger version of this watch (with bracelet) for $150 with worldwide postage included - so they aren't that expensive.
> ...


My thanks to everyone for the information and honest "reviews" of the SKX031K?

Bruce Hobart

(someday I'll figure out how to post a thread without having to personally reply..please bare with me)


----------

